#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Which colleges can I get after scoring 63  marks in AIEEE?

## Manjul_singh

Hey guys .........

The result is an utter disappointment to me......

I am getting only 63 marks in AIEEE 2012

Please help me help me out... :(: 





  Similar Threads: Which colleges can I get after scoring 89 marks in AIEEE? Which colleges can I get after scoring 59  marks in AIEEE? Which colleges can I get after scoring 57 marks in AIEEE? Which colleges can I get after scoring 55 marks in AIEEE? Which colleges can I get after scoring 46  marks in AIEEE?

----------


## KARWASRA

Which colleges can I get after scoring 63 marks in AIEEE?

Read more: Which colleges can I get after scoring 63 marks in AIEEE? - | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz1xVlESbqa

----------


## amydecia

Lokmanya Tilak Jankalyan Shikshan Sanstha Priyadarshini Institute of Engineering and Technology, Nagpur (B.E/B.Tech)
donbosko engineering collegege
Government College of Engineering, Aurangabad (B.E/B.Tech)
jorhat college of engineering.......try these colleges..

----------

